# 33 Dodge coupe



## Bubaman (Nov 21, 2013)

This is my dads 1933 Dodge coupe.It has a 392 HEMI w/ dual quad topped tunnel ram intake (750cfm carbs) 727 trans, 8 3/4 sure grip rear. 
It is insanly stupid fast...were talking make your butt pucker when you drop the fun pedal at 40mph and it breaks the tires loose.Like driving a dragster with headlights. 

View attachment Coupe.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 27, 2013)

Really cool! thanks for sharing.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful, lot of hours, planning and building.  The fenderless look makes the design.  Does your DOT allow it to be run on the highways ?  Unless your in a parade or car show my state requires full width fenders.


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd like to hear it run!


----------



## Bubaman (Apr 20, 2015)

The car is street legal and in the summer time we drive it everywhere and anywhere we can. Has 1933 antique licence plate on it and is registered as a "special interest" vehicle.


----------



## Bubaman (Apr 20, 2015)

havasu said:


> I'd like to hear it run!



 CLICK HERE Ask and you shall receive  

This is my brother warming the motor before we go out and terrorize the locals.


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## havasu (Apr 20, 2015)

That was great sounding!


----------

